

Israeli boy develops App Which Warns of Rocket Attacks - Vaismania
http://www.jewishicommunity.com/news/color-red-is-an-iphone-app-that-keeps-track-of-missile-fire-on-southern-israel

======
howardframpton
How is this propaganda? A smart kid's wizardry, with the help of some
volunteers, is helping save lives through an app for mobile phones. It would
be helpful to have a more technical description of how it works, though ...

------
Vaismania
Funny enough, there's thousands of useless Show HN projects which receive
better reception than a heroic effort to save human lives.

------
Vaismania
13 year old Israeli boy develops App Which Warns Israelis of Rocket Attacks
from Gaza. Generates > 100k downloads.

------
lifeguard
knock off the propaganda. hackernews doesn't want non-technical political talk
here.

